# Astrophotographie et Macintosh



## jeje (2 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

ne sachant pas trop où parler de ce sujet sur MacGénération, car il regroupe matériel, vidéo et photo, je lance le sujet ici.

Je me suis mis il y a peu à faire de l'astrophotographie mais je veux absolument tout faire avec MacOS et non utiliser le côté obscur (même dans VPC)... et en plus je n'ai que des G4 et pas encore de macintel.

J'ai reconverti ma vielle Quickcam VC (achetée àl 'époque de mon performa 5200!!) ...et la fait fonctionner dans Classic depuis mon iBook G4 car elle n'est pas supportée sous OS X.

Voici mes premiers résultats (saturne - très difficile, M42 dans Orion ... et la lune cible la plus facile). Mon téléscope est un SW 150/750 motorisé.






















Maintenant j'envisage d'acheter une webcam (CCD) plus récente : SPC900 - USB -, unibrain Fire-i ou  DBK 21AF04 qui sont Firewire et peuvent être "pilotées" via le logiciel pour mac ASTRO IIDC.

Je pense également qu'avec ma iSight je peux obtenir de belle choses, mais je ne souhaite surtout pas la démonter pour enlever l'objectif, donc il me faut fabriquer un adaptateur pour la placer derrière un occulaire (comme avec notre oeil)...à suivre.

Y a-t-il d'autres adeptes du mac et de l'astrophoto?

A+


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

Oui, je crois qu'il y en a un ou deux, faut que t'ailles voir du cot&#233; de portfolio.

Par contre je saisis pas bien, tu prends ces photos avec une webcam? 

C'est plus pratique qu'avec un appareil photo adapt&#233; &#224; ton t&#233;lescope?


----------



## esope (2 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui, je crois qu'il y en a un ou deux, faut que t'ailles voir du coté de portfolio.
> 
> Par contre je saisis pas bien, tu prends ces photos avec une webcam?
> 
> C'est plus pratique qu'avec un appareil photo adapté à ton télescope?



en fait il me semble qu'en astrophoto on prend une séquence d'image que l'on superpose via un logiciel spécial pour pouvoir capter toutes les faibles lumières et autres poussières cosmiques...


----------



## jeje (2 Mars 2007)

Salut,

oui c'est la technique mise au point il y a quelques années :

on filme ce qu'on veut prendre en photo et ensuite on ajoute les images pour diminuer le bruit, les turbulences,... Ensuite avec quelques traitements le tour est joué.

. Cela permet de supers résultats. Tout est expliqué dans les forums spécialisés.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

OK.

Mais tu peux filmer avec un APN, ce serait pas mieux qu'une webcam question qualit&#233;?


----------



## esope (2 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> OK.
> 
> Mais tu peux filmer avec un APN, ce serait pas mieux qu'une webcam question qualité?



le monsieur t'as dit que s'était expliqué dans les forums spécialisés     

Je pense que la webcam permet une acquisition en temps réel alors que l'APN non. Et en plus une webcam fait moins d'images à la seconde donc moins d'image à traiter donc processus moins lourd.
Enfin j'dis ça mais j'y connais rien en astrophoto...:rateau:


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2007)

esope a dit:


> le monsieur t'as dit que s'&#233;tait expliqu&#233; dans les forums sp&#233;cialis&#233;s



Laisse tomber : essayer d'expliquer &#224; Bobby l'astrophotographie, c'est comme filer une t&#233;l&#233;commande &#224; une poule...
Ca fait des semaines que certains aventureux essaient de lui expliquer la photo tout court. Nous en sommes &#224; 50&#37; de pertes pour raisons m&#233;dicales : les nerfs des inconscients lachent peu &#224; peu. Alors ne le branche pas l&#224; dessus : il a d&#233;j&#224; le bulbe assez en &#233;bullition comme ca !


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Inf&#226;mes diffamations



TATATA! 

Tout le monde sait tr&#232;s bien que la photo chez moi c'est inn&#233;, c'est un don de dame nature, je fais de splendides images, j'ai &#231;a dans le sang, point.
C'est cette spontan&#233;it&#233; et cette fraicheur qui forcent l'admiration du forum tout entier.
je ne publierai pas ici tous les mp desesp&#233;r&#233;s que j'ai pu recevoir, me demandant mes "trucs", mes "tuyaux" d'un petit ton plaintif.

J'ai d'ailleurs eu un mal fou &#224; faire comprendre &#224; tous mes admirateurs que je n'ai aucune technique &#224; expliquer : on ne peut malheureusement diss&#233;quer le talent.

Fut un temps, un mod&#233;rateur picard de portfolio (dont je ne d&#233;voilerai pas l'identit&#233; par pudeur) a eu tant de mal &#224; comprendre que ce n'&#233;tait pas de la mauvaise volont&#233; de ma part qu'il m'a banni &#224; plusieurs reprises de son sous-forum. Par pure jalousie, h&#233; oui.
Je ne lui en tiens pas rigueur, il a d'ailleurs compris que, un peu comme Ayrton Senna quand il conduisait, moi, quand j'ai l'&#339;il coll&#233; &#224; l'objectif, c'est Doc qui appuie sur le d&#233;clencheur. (ya rien de salace, bande de baveux, c'est une all&#233;gorie)

Bref.
Moi l'astromachin, je m'en cogne, filez moi un t&#233;l&#233;phone qui prend des photos et une paire de jumelles en plastique, je vous prends de superbes clich&#233;s d'Orion.
L&#224; n'est pas le probl&#232;me.

Non, moi je fais semblant de m'int&#233;resser pour faire un peu parler notre nouvel ami jeje, le mettre &#224; l'aise. Il peut ainsi donner quelques tuyaux que certains t&#226;cherons incapables de la photo (genre jpmiss ou Esope) pourront tenter de mettre p&#233;niblement en application dans le futur.

Je pense aux autres, moi m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur.


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi l'astromachin, je m'en cogne, filez moi un téléphone qui prend des photos et une paire de jumelles en plastique, je vous prends de superbes clichés d'Orion.



Voici qui n'est pas tombé sous l'oeil d'un aveugle : dès que l'on se voit, tu n'y coupes pas. Il ne me reste qu'a trouver des jumelles en plastique (pas trop compliqué). Il va sans dire que ces merveilles seront ensuite exposées ici.

D'ailleurs, ca tombe bien, pourquoi attendre ? lila est en ce moment du côté de chez toi. Je vais le contacter pour qu'il te chope par la queue et engager ce défi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

AH AH AAAAAH!!!

C'est justement l&#224; que tu est feint&#233;, m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur le mod&#233;rateur incr&#233;dule!
Car hier soir, j'avais justement sous la main une loupe (gagn&#233;e dans un Kinder surprise&#174; &#224; la faveur d'un repas festif) et un Nokia&#174; 682912 avec appareil photo int&#233;gr&#233;, pr&#234;t&#233; par un proche.

J'ai profit&#233; d'un de mes rares instants d'oisivet&#233;, humant l'air vivifiant de la ville &#224; ma fen&#234;tre, pour prendre quelques clich&#233;s de Mars la nuit*, dont voici un exemplaire :





OK, l'objectif &#233;tait un peu sale, mais admirez le fond de la galaxie en arri&#232;re plan, et les d&#233;licats reflets du soleil sur la surface glac&#233;e de l'astre.

Ah, on entend moins vos sarcasmes, l&#224;, m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur le cynique!


* pr&#233;cision pour Odr&#233;.


----------



## HmJ (2 Mars 2007)

Tr&#232;s bonne id&#233;e de fil, merci  J'ai chang&#233; de pied (Velbon -> Manfrotto) dans ce but d'ailleurs, mais je manque d'exp&#233;rience...


----------



## esope (2 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> AH AH AAAAAH!!!
> 
> C'est justement là que tu est feinté, môôôssieur le modérateur incrédule!
> Car hier soir, j'avais justement sous la main une loupe (gagnée dans un Kinder surprise® à la faveur d'un repas festif) et un Nokia® 682912 avec appareil photo intégré, prêté par un proche.
> ...





Je m'incline devant ta sensibilité aux éléments et surtout devant ta maîtrise technique indéniablement parfaite, qui entre parenthèses fait passer Amok pour un être infame, menteur, diffamateur, et complètement non reconnaissant de ton talent... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> * précision pour Odré.



Tu noies le poisson Bobby


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Tu noies le poisson Bobby


Pas de hors-sujet s'il vous plait! 

On attend que l'Amok vienne nous pr&#233;senter ses plus plates excuses.


----------



## jupiter (2 Mars 2007)

ah cool la photo de saturne!
on m'a offert un t&#233;l&#233;scope a 30 euros et je vois meme pas la lune avec
 mais je dis pas que j'en acheterai pas un plus cher dans peu de temps, http://www.astroshop.de/fr/telescop...egelteleskope--reflektoren-/n-150-750-skyview

en attendant c'est une bonne id&#233;e un fil sur l'astronomie.

mais avec une petite cam&#233;ra plus des bidouilleries (http://www.astroshop.de/fr/telescopes/accessoires/photographies-de-l&#37;B4astronomie) &#231;a serait pas plus &#233;ffiace qu'une webcam?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

Et une photo de Jupiter en autoportrait !


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai profité d'un de mes rares instants d'oisiveté, humant l'air vivifiant de la ville à ma fenêtre, pour prendre quelques clichés de Mars la nuit*, dont voici un exemplaire :






bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pas de hors-sujet s'il vous plait!
> 
> On attend que l'Amok vienne nous présenter ses plus plates excuses.



Vous les avez ! Quelle merveille ! Même les yeux fermés, on reconnait bien Mars ! :rose:


----------



## jeje (2 Mars 2007)

Dites donc, mon sujet se veut sérieux...un peu d'humour c'est bien mais cela ne résoud pas toutes mes questions, je ne suis quand même le seul accro au mac et à l'astronomie quand même?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

jeje a dit:


> Dites donc, mon sujet se veut sérieux...un peu d'humour c'est bien mais cela ne résoud pas toutes mes questions, je ne suis quand même le seul accro au mac et à l'astronomie quand même?


Tutut!

Que sous-entendez vous l&#224;, tr&#232;s cher?
Que mon clich&#233; ne peut pas &#234;tre assimil&#233; &#224; de l'astrotruc? 
Qu'il s'agirait l&#224; d'un odieux montage? 
Ah! Dis tout de suite que j'ai photographi&#233; une boule en bois pos&#233;e sur de la moquette noire aussi! 

Amok est certes bourr&#233; de d&#233;fauts, mais lui au moins, il a vu l'orf&#233;vre qui sommeille au fond de moi!


----------



## Bassman (2 Mars 2007)

Moi je remettrais pas en question la v&#233;ricit&#233; de ta photo mon bobby cheri.

Par contre, travaillant dans une boite ou mes voisins de bureau sont astrophysiciens, j'attire ton attention sur "la surface glac&#233;e de Mars".

Va passer 1 h sur Mars, t'as plus de chance de revenir avec des coups de soleils au 10eme degr&#233; qu'avec une engelure de la courge


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

Mais pas du tout mon p'tit Bassman, si tu t'&#233;tais renseign&#233; un peu, tu saurais qu'il fait dans les -30&#176;C &#224; la surface de Mars.


----------



## Zitounesup (2 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vous les avez ! Quelle merveille ! M&#234;me les yeux ferm&#233;s, on reconnait bien Mars ! :rose:



C'est clair 

Pour en revenir au sujet principale, le but avec une CCD est soit de pouvoir faire du compositage de plusieurs poses courtes (et donc de s'affranchir un peu du bruit) soit de faire une seule pose un peu plus longue (qui permet dans ce cas de capter plus de photons et donc plus de d&#233;tails de l'image).
Un apn (non reflex) n'est en g&#233;n&#233;ral pas bien adapt&#233; &#224; l'astrophoto (quoique avec des d&#233;brayages on peut s'en sortir), donc on pr&#233;f&#232;rera le reflex (argentique ou num&#233;rique) ou bien mieux la CCD que compte acheter notre ami jeje.

jeje, au sujet de ton matos, c'est un 150?
C&#244;t&#233; logiciels, j'ai utilis&#233; il y a bien longtemps IDL, disponible sous toutes les plateformes ici. C'est tr&#232;s puissant mais pas simple d'emploi et beaucoup utilis&#233; en astro notamment. Il y a des prix &#233;tudiant si tu veux et une version de d&#233;mo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vous les avez ! Quelle merveille ! M&#234;me les yeux ferm&#233;s, on reconnait bien Mars ! :rose:



SURTOUT les yeux ferm&#233;s, parce que sinon  ... &#224; peine f&#233;vrier 



EDIT : Sinon, pour l'astrophotographie, je m'y suis livr&#233; il y a quelques ann&#233;es, avec un t&#233;l&#233;scope de 115 mm et un reflex argentique. Malheureusement, le ZX81 dont je disposais &#224; l'&#233;poque offrait nettement moins de possibilit&#233;s que mon G4 actuel pour la post-production, et je devais me contenter d'augmenter les temps de pose pour obtenir des clich&#233;s "deep sky" int&#233;ressants.


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2007)

Pour redevenir sérieux : je conseille aux passionnés de photographie astro d'en parler dans le forum photo.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

jeje a dit:


> Dites donc, mon sujet se veut sérieux...un peu d'humour c'est bien mais cela ne résoud pas toutes mes questions, je ne suis quand même le seul accro au mac et à l'astronomie quand même?


*Ah ! Faute !!!!* Voilà où est l'erreur : ne pas savoir où poster un fil sur la photo et le mettre au bar.

Il paraît qu'on ne le fait qu'une fois. Mais on a eu quand même des cas de récidives.


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4188221 a dit:
			
		

> *Ah ! Faute !!!!* Voil&#224; o&#249; est l'erreur : ne pas savoir o&#249; poster un fil sur la photo et le mettre au bar.
> 
> Il para&#238;t qu'on ne le fait qu'une fois. Mais on a eu quand m&#234;me des cas de r&#233;cidives.


Faut traiter, comme les plantes...
Faut avoir la main verte...


----------



## Picouto (2 Mars 2007)

m'a gourr&#233;...


----------



## jeje (2 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

au risque de vous décevoir je travaille dans le spatial...et suis un passionné de Mars (je prépare d'ailleurs les prochaines missions spatiales vers cette planète). Mars est plus loin du soleil que la Terre.

Au sol il fait -27°C en moyenne ...et -53°C à 1 m du sol
maxi = 12°C, mini = -140°C

bref je crois que notre photographe amateur a un peu raison...pour la température. Pour les coups de soleil c'est sans doute vrai également car l'atmophèsre de mars ne protège pas aussi bien que celle de la Terre.:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

Voil&#224;, c'est exactement ce que je disais.
Mais laisse, perds pas ton temps &#224; expliquer des trucs &#224; cet inculte de Bassman, restons entre personnes au fait de la chose.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

Ah &#231;a ! En tant que "chose", tu te poses l&#224;, toi&#8230;


----------



## jupiter (2 Mars 2007)

jeje a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> au risque de vous décevoir je travaille dans le spatial...et suis un passionné de Mars (je prépare d'ailleurs les prochaines missions spatiales vers cette planète). Mars est plus loin du soleil que la Terre.
> 
> ...




Pour voir mars clairement, et dans ses sinuosités, il faut quoi comme téléscope, à tout hasard?


----------



## jeje (2 Mars 2007)

Oui mon téléscope est un Sky watcher de 150 mm de diamètre et 750 mm de focale, donc meilleur pour le ciel profond (rapport f/d = 5). Mais bon j'arrive bien à voir Jupiter et saturne. Pour Mars, pas encore essayé, on ne voit pas bien la planète en ce moment.

Avec ce diamètre je dois pouvoir distinguer quelques détails.


A+


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2007)

jeje a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> au risque de vous d&#233;cevoir je travaille dans le spatial...et suis un passionn&#233; de Mars (je pr&#233;pare d'ailleurs les prochaines missions spatiales vers cette plan&#232;te).




Si tu pouvais en profiter pour virer de la capsule deux ou trois instruments qui ne servent &#224; rien et y glisser Bobby juste avant le lancement (il sera inconscient : nous nous en chargeons), nous t'en serions &#233;ternellement reconnaissants.
Bien s&#251;r, comme je suppose que ce n'est pas tr&#232;s autoris&#233;, cela restera entre nous. L'important est de l'exp&#233;dier le plus loin possible de notre plan&#232;te alors si (par hasard) tu avais une vieille sonde au rebut, genre celle qui a permis &#224; Le&#239;ka de s'envoler, cela fera aussi bien l'affaire: un chien ou Bobby, c'est &#224; peu pr&#232;s pareil question volume et vu comme il gueule quand il a peur (j'ai pu le constater lors de menaces de bans), inutile de pr&#233;voir de syst&#232;me radio: on le captera du sol en direct.

Bon, tu m'as compris. N'importe quoi, m&#234;me sans oxyg&#232;ne, du moment que ca peut &#234;tre satellis&#233;, ou mieux: lanc&#233; dans une ligne droite vers l'insondable.

D'avance merci.
Les mod&#233;rateurs du bar.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

Tcheu !! Il para&#238;t qu'il gueule tellement fort quand il a peur que ses voisins de 4 p&#226;t&#233;s de maison ont forc&#233; la porte de chez lui pour briser tous ses miroirs


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2007)

Tiens, j'avais pas regard&#233; mon calendrier, c'est la saint Bobby, aujourd'hui ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, j'avais pas regard&#233; mon calendrier, c'est la saint Bobby, aujourd'hui ?


Laisse ils sont verts de jalousie c'est tout.


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, j'avais pas regardé mon calendrier, c'est la saint Bobby, aujourd'hui ?



Oui, en plus il va monter au ciel et on va le photographier au milieu des galaxies. Il manquera juste un Victor Hugo pour nous narrer la geste glorieuse de l'insigne pustule dans le champ des étoiles


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Oui, en plus il va monter au ciel et on va le photographier au milieu des galaxies. Il manquera juste un Victor Hugo pour nous narrer la geste glorieuse de l'insigne pustule dans le champ des étoiles



Arrête tes conneries, on a déjà eu des conflits intergalactiques pour moins que ça :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

jeje a dit:


> Dites donc, mon sujet se veut sérieux...un peu d'humour c'est bien mais cela ne résoud pas toutes mes questions, je ne suis quand même le seul accro au mac et à l'astronomie quand même?



Va dans portfolio et ballade toi dans "les plus belles photos", tu y trouveras des adeptes d'astrophotos très doués. D'ailleurs, je me demande si un fil dédié dans portfolio n'y aurait pas une belle place à prendre. Il y a même une cuisine pour y expliquer tous les trucs.

Je le sais, j'espionne régulièrement pour tenter de ma rapprocher (mais de si loin) de bobby. Tu sais le pustuleux hyprasuper doué  

Là, t'es au bar et c'est l'heure de l'apéro tout le temps.:love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si tu pouvais en profiter pour virer de la capsule deux ou trois instruments qui ne servent à rien et y glisser Bobby juste avant le lancement (il sera inconscient : nous nous en chargeons), nous t'en serions éternellement reconnaissants.
> Bien sûr, comme je suppose que ce n'est pas très autorisé, cela restera entre nous. L'important est de l'expédier le plus loin possible de notre planète alors si (par hasard) tu avais une vieille sonde au rebut, genre celle qui a permis à Leïka de s'envoler, cela fera aussi bien l'affaire: un chien ou Bobby, c'est à peu près pareil question volume et vu comme il gueule quand il a peur (j'ai pu le constater lors de menaces de bans), inutile de prévoir de système radio: on le captera du sol en direct.
> 
> Bon, tu m'as compris. N'importe quoi, même sans oxygène, du moment que ca peut être satellisé, ou mieux: lancé dans une ligne droite vers l'insondable.
> ...



T'as oublié un truc mon 'Momok.

Un droit d'accès pour voir le départ de Bobby. Benjamin m'a confié qu'il souhaiterai le mettre en streaming en direct sur macgé, avec l'infrastructure des grands jours de Keynote ou nous serait relaté chaque seconde du départ de Bobby.

Ce n'est qu'un au revoir Bobby !


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Oui, en plus il va monter au ciel et on va le photographier au milieu des galaxies. Il manquera juste un Victor Hugo pour nous narrer la geste glorieuse de l'insigne pustule dans le champ des étoiles



C'est ca : et un jour une université, ou un porte avions, portera son nom, pendant que tu y es !


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est ca : et un jour une universit&#233;, ou un porte avions, portera son nom, pendant que tu y es !


Bien s&#251;r, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; les plans. 



C'est moi qui les ai faits, ce sera rudement chouette.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bien s&#251;r, *j'ai d&#233;j&#224; les plans.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est moi qui les ai faits*, ce sera rudement chouette.




Si c'est un porte avion, il nous faudra certainement alors louer un sous-marin pour aller l'admirer


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bien s&#251;r, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; les plans.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est moi qui les ai faits, ce sera rudement chouette.


Dis, &#231;a tient toujours notre accord? C'est bien moi le futur amiral de ta flotte? 


:style:


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si c'est un porte avion, il nous faudra certainement alors louer un sous-marin pour aller l'admirer



Pour cela, il faudrait déjà que l'engin soit capable de flotter pour quitter le bassin du radoub !


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Dis, ça tient toujours notre accord? C'est bien moi le futur amiral de ta flotte?
> 
> 
> :style:




N'oublies pas d'emporter ton manuel des castors junior !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> N'oublies pas d'emporter ton manuel des castors junior !


Je ne sors JA-MAIS sans ce précieux manuel, et j'ai mon couteau-suisse accroché à la ceinture. 

Toujours prêts!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2007)

MamaCass &#224; r&#233;ussi &#224; photographier le porte-avions de Bobby ! Elle l'a mis dans "vos plus belles photos".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> MamaCass &#224; r&#233;ussi &#224; photographier le porte-avions de Bobby ! Elle l'a mis dans "vos plus belles photos".


Au temps pour moi. Je pensais qu'il s'agissait de l'une des 2 proth&#232;ses de S.A.S Amok.


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Au temps pour moi. Je pensais qu'il s'agissait de l'une des 2 proth&#232;ses de S.A.S Amok.



Ah ; tu as donc remarqu&#233; que la t&#234;te de ton avatar ressemblait furieusement a mes attributs. Les choses sont donc bien a leur place.


----------



## jeje (3 Mars 2007)

Bon j'ai compris... ce n'était pas l'endroit où poster mon sujet...maais je suis content d'avoir rigolé un peu 

Est ce qu'un modérateur peut déplacer mon sujet initial dans le forum Photos?

ce serait cool et la science progresserait  


PS : pour votre "colis" spatial (spécial?), je vais y réfléchir. Dès que j'ai une image de la sonde  je la poste!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2007)

jeje a dit:


> Bon j'ai compris... ce n'était pas l'endroit où poster mon sujet...maais je suis content d'avoir rigolé un peu
> 
> Est ce qu'un modérateur peut déplacer mon sujet initial dans le forum Photos?
> 
> ...



Je pense qu'il serait plus judicieux de créer un topic avec les trois ou quatre posts de celui ci qui collent au sujet initial, et de laisser la partie humoristique ici, nan ?


----------



## jeje (3 Mars 2007)

donc je vais créer un nouveau sujet 

PS : ce soir c'est eclipse de lune! à ne pas rater s'il fait beau...


----------



## Bassman (3 Mars 2007)

Bah nan, ce soir ma femme dort a la maison, donc y'a pas eclipse de lune


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

Pascal77 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il serait plus judicieux de cr&#233;er un topic avec les trois ou quatre posts de celui ci qui collent au sujet initial, et de laisser la partie humoristique ici, nan ?


Ouais&#8230; On n'a que &#231;a &#224; foutre. :mouais:
Nan nan. On lui pourrit son fil, comme &#231;a il r&#233;fl&#233;chira &#224; l'endroit o&#249; poster la prochaine fois


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2007)

Et moi tu me connais, s'il y a de la d&#233;marche p&#233;dagogique dans l'air, je suis toujours pr&#234;t &#224; me sacrifier.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

Et du consensuel aussi. Du consensuel


----------



## Nobody (4 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4189004 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est qu'un au revoir Bobby !



Ah merde.


----------

